# What are your Malt's measurements?



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

A question recently stuck in my head and I decided to turn here!
What is/are your babies measurements and how much do they weigh?

Ella's are:
*age * - 6 months
*weight * - 4 pounds 2 ounces
*length * - 8 inches
*height * - 6 inches
*girth * - 10 inches


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo's are:
age - 2-1/2 years
weight - 4# 2oz
length - 9"
height - 9"
girth - 11.5"


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus McDuff

Weight: 13lb 8 oz!
Height: 9 in
Length: 12 in
Girth: 15 in


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Haylee

Age - 2 mo 1wk
Weight - 2 lbs 6 oz
Height - 5"
Length - 6"
Girth - 9"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy's are:

Almost 11 months old
Weight: 3.3 lbs
Height: 7 1/2"

Length: 7 1/2"

Girth: 11" (lol..she lives to eat)


Toy's are:

Age: 4 yrs old
Weight: 4.6 lbs
Height: 8 1/2 "
Length: 8 1/2 "
Girth: 10 " (lol..she eats to live)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Great poll Whitney.

Sir Micro

Age 29 months
Weight 5 pounds 1 ounce
Height 9 inches
Length 9 inches
Girth 12 inches (he is "fixed")







Micro got much more "sturdy" after his operation

Bella Mia

Age 30 months
Weight 4 pounds 14 ounces
Height 9 1/2 inches
Length 11 inches
Girth 12 inches

Mr Wookie

Age 7 1/2 months (see his time line below)
Weight 2 pounds 2 ounces
Height 7 inches
Length 7 inches
Girth 9 inches

enJOY!
Melanie

*


----------

